# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار وأعمدة الخميس  21 أكتوبر

## Ehab M. Ali

*الســـــــــــــــلام عليكم 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سيشهد تدريب المريخ مساء اليوم ملامسة اللاعيبن هيثم  طمبل ومهدى بن ضيف للكرة بعد ان منحهما اللالمانى ويلى كونهارد الضوء الاخضر فى  ظل التقدم الذى ابداه اللاعبان فى التدريبات السابقة. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صرح رئيس نادي المريخ الفريق عبد الله حسن  عيسي بانه جلس مع مدرب الفريق مستر مايكل كروجر قبيل سفره
الي المانيا وناقش معه اوضاع الفريق واحتياجاته الفنية قبل انتهاء جولات الحسم في  بطولة الممتاز ورؤيته حول اللاعبين البعيدين عن حساباته خاصة المحترفين وذالك  من اجل دعم الاستقرار الفني وتهيئة الاجواء للفريق ليواصل ...مشواره الناجح في  سبيل حسم ماتبقي من مباريات والتفرغ للفوز باللقب ووعد الالماني بوضع وجهة نظر  الرئيس موضع التنفيذ عقب عودته . 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أكد الفلسطيني  رمزي صالح من القاهرة إنه عرض نفسه علي طبيب النادي الاهلي المصري دكتور ايهاب عرفة بعد  اصابته الاخيرة واكد اجراءه لجلسات علاجية اليوم الخميس وعودته للبلاد بالجمعة للحاق  باعداد فريقه لبقية المباريات ونفي الفلسطيني بشدة ان يكون سفره لمصر مربوطا  بمفاوضات مع اندية مصرية مؤكدا انه لاعب محترف ويحترم تعاقده مع  المريخ. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* القطب  المريخي الشاب انس الطاهر سالم اعلن عن حافز معتبر لنجم مباراتي المريخ امام  الاهلي والقراقير راجي عبد العاطي بعد وصوله مباشرة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كشف الاستاذ مصطفى توفيق مدير دائرة الكرة بان الجهاز الفني للمريخ لا توجد لديه نية  اجراء اية مباراة ودية بالرغم من وجود وقت كبير لمباراة الفريق امام سيد الأتيام.  
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة 

يديك الف عافية 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* مايكل انيرامو سينتهي عقده مع قلعة  الترجي في ديسمبر القادم حيث يصبح اللاعب مطلق السراح وقد رحب انيرامو بارتداء الفانلة الحمراء ولكن دخلت اندية كبيرة لكسب خدمات  اللاعب راسها نادي اندرلخت البلجيكي علي ودخول نادي سويسري ونادي هولندي سباق المنافسة  امس الا ان جهيزة قطعت قول كل خطيب باعلان نادي السد القطري (عيال الديب) مساء امس  بعد ان اعلن النادي رسميا عن رغبته في كسب خدمات اللاعب وقيادة مفاوضات جادة معه  ووكيله حيث يعتبر السد من اثري الاندية في منطقة الشرق الاوسط ويعمل  السد للتعاقد مع انيرامو بديلا للبرازيلي دا سيلفا الذي تعرض لاصابة خطيرة ستبعده  عن الملاعب لاشهر.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*السودان في المركز 93 عالمياً و25 أفريقيا في تصنيف الفيفا الشهري للمنخبات الصادر يوم أمس

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كروغر يتمسك بإعادة اللاعب أحمدالباشا المعار حالياً للنصر الليبي في ديسمبر ليكون ضمن خططه للموسم القادم وقال أن الباشا لاعب مميز وينفذ تعليمات المدربين ويسهم كثيراً في ثبات الفريق

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* لجنة تسجيلات المريخ: بدأنا المسح المبدئي وسنستفيد من أخطاء السنوات السابقة والتعاقدات لن تكون إلا بتوجيهات المدرب مايكل كروجر والذي سيجلس الينا عقب عودته من المانيا يوم الجمعة لتحديد حاجته من حيث الوظائف والمواصفات.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بدرالدين قلق: تيجة الهلال أمام الأمل لا تعنينا بقدر فورزنا في كل المباريات

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نصر الدين الشغيل:
 * لم أكن السئ الوحيد أمام الموردة وسأعود لمستواي
 *رحلة غانا لم تؤثر علي مستوانا
 *ضرورة التتويج بالممتاز حديث ثابت بيننا كلاعبين
*أتعامل مع الاعلام بمبدأ: الما دارك ما لامك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ايهاب عبى الجديد المتجدد دائما
قعدة الرئيس مع كروجر لمناقشة موضوع اللعيبة المبعدين من حساباته دي اقوى ضربة موجهة لكل من حاول التقليل من المجلس وقدراته وده سبب قوي ليكف الجميع عن التحدث في معاندة كروجر للاعبين معينين لنلتفت للتشجيع ونسيب الادارة والمدرب يشتغلو الحصاد قرب الزمو الصبر بس
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الكاف: ملعب المريخ هو الوحيد المؤهل لاستضافة مباريات أمم افريقيا للمحليين وقابل لاستضافة مبارتين في اليوم وفاصلة مصر/الجزائر أكبر دليل علي امكانيات هذا الملعب  

*

----------


## ezoo2t

*مشكور يا وهبه يا مايسترو 
يديك الف عافيه 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كليتشي أوسنوا: أمضي من أفضل للأفضل وسأعود للخرطوم نهاية الشهر الجاري للاحتفال مع زملائي باللقب والتعاقد مع المريخ.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاعمدة في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ياسر الديبة: حرصت على الاستفادة من  زملائي ومن الجهاز الفني ولم أستعجل المشاركة ولكنني كنت حريصاً على ألا أخذل  المدرب في مباراة الموردة ولن أعتقد أنني وصلت،حيث ما زلت أجد نفسي تلميذاً يحتاج الى دروس خصوصية من العجب  وكبار اللاعبين في المريخ.

*

----------


## looly

*وعليكم السلام
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يديك العافية يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله يكرمكم جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قلم في الكورة-مامون ابوشيبة
تسجيلات المريخ


* كوّن مجلس المريخ لجنة للتسجيلات على الطريقة المعتادة وبوجوه تقليدية  ولكن لا نحسبها ستتحرك بشكل فاعل إلا بعد أن ينتهي الموسم وعلى ضوء محصلة الموسم من  البطولات ونتائج الفريق في مواجهتي القمة في الممتاز والكأس هذا إذا وصل الفريق إلى  نهائي كأس السودان.

 * تكوين لجنة التسجيلات جاء متأخراً حيث كان يفترض تكوين اللجنة قبل  ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من نهاية الموسم حتى تقوم اللجنة وبمشاركة المدربين من أبناء  النادي برصد اللاعبين المرشحين ميدانياً سواء كانوا محليين أم أجانب لتحاشي  الاعتماد على ترشيحات الوكلاء والسماسرة خاصة بالنسبة للاعبين  الأجانب.

 * قبل أن تبدأ اللجنة عملها يفترض أن تجتمع مع المدير الفني كروجر  لتقييم خطوط الفريق حالياً وتحديد الخانات التي تحتاج الى دعم مثل وسط الدفاع  والمحور والهجوم على أن يحدد المدرب بتقرير سري اللاعبين الذين يمكن الاستغناء عنهم  إذا وجد البديل الأفضل المضمون مع الوضع في الاعتبار عودة المهاجم النيجيري المجنس  كلتشي والمغربي الدافي كصانع ألعاب في الوسط الأيسر.

 * وعلى ضوء التقييم الفني لخطوط الفريق واللاعبين وتحديد الخانات التي  تحتاج إلى دعم يتم التحرك لترشيح لاعبين وطنيين وأجانب والتأكد من الأوضاع  القانونية للاعبين المحليين، والتأكد أيضاً من رغبة الأجانب الذين يتم ترشيحهم للعب  في السودان وإمكانية إطلاق سراحهم من قبل أنديتهم إذا كانوا متعاقدين.

 * المطلوب من اللجنة أيضاً استفسار الاتحاد العام عن شكل التسجيلات  القادمة ووضعية اللاعبين في الخانات السنية الخمس بعد قرار تكوين فرق الشباب  بالأندية في الموسم الجديد.. حيث ينتظر أن يعتبر لاعبو الخانات السنية الخمس ضمن  فريق الشباب بالنادي وترك الحرية للنادي لإشراك خمسة من عناصر فريق الشباب مع  الفريق الأول أثناء الموسم بجانب مشاركتهم في دوري الشباب، بحيث لا يتجاوز عدد  اللاعبين المختارين من فريق الشباب ليشاركوا مع الفريق الأول الخمسة لاعبين  وتحديدهم بالاسم.. أو ترك النادي يشرك أي لاعب من فريق الشباب مع الفريق الأول  أثناء الموسم وبمجرد أن يصل عدد اللاعبين الشباب الذين يشاركون مع الفريق الأول الى  خمسة يقفل الباب ولا يسمح بإشراك لاعب سادس من فريق الشباب إلا اذا استغنى النادي  خلال الفترة التكميلية للتسجيلات في يونيو عن أحد الخمسة الذين شاركوا مع الفريق  الأول. 

 * المهم المطلوب استعجال الاتحاد العام لوضع تصوره النهائي حول تسجيلات  ديسمبر ووضعية الخانات السنية مع المطالبة برفع خانات اللاعبين الكبار إلى 25 خانة  ثم يكملوا بخماسي فريق الشباب إلى 30 لاعباً.. ومثل هذه القرارات تحتاج إلى جمعية  عمومية لتعديل بعض مواد القواعد العامة المنظمة للنشاط.

* والمطلوب من مجلس المريخ تكوين لجنة لتسجيل لاعبي الشباب والناشئين  على أن تستعين اللجنة بقدامى لاعبي المريخ وأبناء النادي في كل أحياء العاصمة  لترشيح لاعبين شباب تحت السن يتم تجميعهم وإجراء اختبارات فنية لهم واختيار العناصر  الأفضل ويمكن أن يشرف على تسجيل الشباب والناشئين المدربون من أبناء المريخ مثل  صلاح مشكلة وخالد أحمد المصطفى وسانتو رفاعة وهشام السليني.

 * لا نحبذ منح المدرب كروجر الصلاحية الكاملة للشطب والتسجيل لأن كروجر  له خلافات مع بعض اللاعبين ونخشى أن يقرر شطبهم جميعاً انتقاماً منهم.. فعلى كروجر  أن يرفع مقترحه حول الشطب ثم تكون الكلمة النهائية للمجلس.

 * وإذا طلب كروجر إجراء اختبارات لأي لاعب مرشح فهذا غير ممكن عملياً  لأن الاختبارات لا تكتمل إلا عبر المباريات الحبية وهذا لن يتسير بعد نهاية الموسم  فالاختبارات عبر المباريات الحبية كان يفترض أن تجرى أثناء الفترة من يونيو الى  نوفمبر وهذا لم يحدث وبالتالي لا مجال لاختبارات الكبار، أما الاختبارات الفنية  الفردية فلا بأس أن تتم للشباب والناشئين. 

 * إذا تم ترشيح لاعبين على جناح السرعة ولا زالوا يشاركون في المباريات  هذه الأيام مع أنديتهم يمكن دعوة كروجر ليشاهدهم مع فرقهم في أكثر من مباراة ليحكم  عليهم وبغير ذلك يترك أمر الترشيحات للفنيين من أبناء المريخ الذين تستعين بهم لجنة  التسجيلات وعلى رأسهم المدرب جمال أبوعنجة كممثل للجهاز الفني كما أن كروجر غالباً  سيسافر لوطنه خلال شهر ديسمبر المرتبط بالكريسماس ورأس السنة.



زمن إضافي

 * أثبتت (الصدى) مهنيتها ونالت احترام الوسط الرياضي بإثارتها لموضوع  الملف المالي والصرف المبالغ فيه باتحاد الكرة.. وليس كما ظن البعض أن (الصدى)  ستسكت عن أخطاء الاتحاد العام بعد ذهاب د. شداد ورئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر  للاتحاد.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حروف كروية-عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

مسئولية كبيرة تنتظر لجنة تسجيلات المريخ 



خطوة تستحق الإشادة من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وهو يعلن مبكراً تكوين  لجنة التسجيلات الرئيسية في ديسمبر القادم والتي ضمت عدداً من أعضاء المجلس وسيضاف  اليهم بالتأكيد أعضاء من أصحاب الخبرة الفنية بجانب الجهاز الفني لتحديد حاجة  الفريق.


 ولا شك أنها مهمة صعبة للجنة لأن واقع حال الفريق يوضح حاجته لعناصر في  كل خطوطه بداية بحراسة المرمى ومروراً بالدفاع والوسط وانتهاء بالهجوم بعد أن كشف  الموسم الحالي أن المريخ وقع ضحية لصفقات خاسرة خاصة على مستوى الأجانب فضاعت  أحلامنا الإفريقية وقد تضيع أحلام الدوري والكأس إن استمر الفريق على المستوى الذي  ظهر به في مباراته الأخيرة أمام الموردة.


 وللأسف ومع احترامنا لكل الذين أوكلت لهم مهمة إدارة ملف التسجيلات في  المواسم السابقة الا أنهم أدخلوا المريخ في التزامات مالية كبيرة وفي لاعبين لا  يستحقوون واحد من عشرة من مما يدفع لهم كراتب لا يجده حتى لاعب محترف في الدوريات  الأوروبية ويكفي أن نشير فقط الى أن الثلاثي التونسي الذي لم يضف أي شئ للفريق  يتقاضى كل منهم عشرة ألف دولار أمريكي كراتب شهري وشقة تصل قيمتها الى الثلاثة ألف  دولار في الشهر وأتحدى أي لاعب تونسي محترف خارج بلاده أن يكون يتقاضى مرتب بهذه  القيمة وأشك حتى في نجم ريال مدريد سامي خضيرة التونسي الأصل.


 وبالتالي يجب على مجلس المريخ واللجنة الاستفادة من الأخطاء الماضية ليس  في المبالغ فقط ولكن في نوعية اللاعب إذ يجب التركيز على لاعبين صغار السن ومن  إفريقيا السوداء (غانا الكاميرون نيجيريا ساحل العاج) ويمكن متابعة مباريات  المنتخبات الأولمبية الإفريقية في تصفيات دورة لندن 2012 لأن اللاعب الصغير يملك  طموحاً ويعتبر المريخ محطة له للانتقال لأوروبا، وبالتالي يقدم أفضل ما عنده عكس  اللاعب الكبير الذي حقق كل ما يريد وانتهى طموحه في الاحتراف الخارجي أو العودة  لمتتخب بلاده كما هو حال النفطي وضيف الله ومرابط.


 ويجب البعد أن السماسرة وعلى رأسهم (فخري يعيش) الذي يستحق أن يقدم  لمحاكمة بعد أن استفاد من المريخ ولم يفده والحذر أيضاً من الوسطاء خاصة وقبل ذلك  العمل في صمت بعيداً عن الإعلام وهذا يتطلب أن يؤدي أعضاء اللجنة القسم بعدم كشف أي  صفقة الا بعد أن تكتمل حتى لا يدخل فريق آخر أو يجد السماسرة فرصتهم عن طريق  الإعلام ويشعلوا المنافسة كما حدث في صفقة وارغو.


 مرة أخرى نقول: يجب التركيز على الأفارقة الصغار بعد أن وضح أن اللاعبين  العرب أو البرازيليين أو أي جنسيات أخرى لا تجيد التعامل مع الكرة الإفريقية التي  تعتمد على الالتحام القوي مع مراقبة أي لاعب يتم الاتفاق عليه من خلال مباريات  فريقه أو منتخب بلاده.





لا بد من وقفة مع قضية مال الاتحاد


 أثار الزميل مزمل أبو القاسم اخطر قضية في الفترة الحالية وهو يكشف بعض  المخالفات المالية في اتحاد الكرة بالمستندات وهو أمر يستحق بالفعل الوقوف عنده  والتحقيق فيه إما أن تثبت براءة الاتحاد أو أن تتم المحاسبة إن ثبتت  المخالفات.


 وهو أمر يجب أن يتقبله الإخوة في الاتحاد بصدر رحب ولهم الحق في الدفاع  بعد أن طالعنا تعقيب أمين مال الاتحاد الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان والذي يحتاج لتوضيح  أكثر، فما زالت الضبابية قائمة.


 والمستندات التي اعتمد عليها الزميل مزمل لم تأت بطرق سرية من الخفاء أو  عن تسريب كما قال أحد الزملاء ولكنها جاءت في التقرير المالي الذي قدمه أمين المال  لاجتماع مجلس الإدارة الأخير وأطلع عليها كل الأعضاء وهذا لا يعني الشك في ذمة  وأخلاق أمين المال أو قيادة الاتحاد ولكنه موضوع يجب أن يخضع للمراجعة  والمحاسبة.


 ومن خلال التجارب في الجمعيات العمومية للاتحاد والاتحادات المحلية وحتى  الأندية لا تقوم الجمعيات العمومية بدورها في مراجعة الميزانيات بدقة وحتى مجالس  الإدارة.


 إذ أول ما يتلى خطاب الميزانية يرفع أحدهم يده ويقدم اقتراحاً بإجازة  الميزانية فيثنيه آخر وينتهي الأمر كما حدث في الجمعية الأخيرة، بل يتكرر ذلك في  خطاب الدورة.


 لن ينصلح حالنا في الأندية والاتحادات الا في وجود جمعية راشدة يملك كل  عضو فيها قراره ويكون حريصاً على توصيل صوته الذي يعتبر أمانة.


 عموماً رد مقنع من قيادة الاتحاد.



حروف خاصة


 سقط فريق الشباب السعودي وفشل في الصعود الى نهائي دوري أبطال آسيا بعد  أن خسر مباراة الإياب بهدف أمام فريق سيونغنام الكوري الجنوبي بهدف دون رد حيث تأهل  الفريق الكوري بحسابات الهدف بهدفين خارج الأرض بعد أن كسب الشباب مباراة الذهاب  بأرضه بأربعة أهداف مقابل ثلاثة.


 وأكتب هذا العمود قبل مباراة الهلال وذوب أهاني الإيراني التي أقيمت  باستاد الملك فهد الدولي وأتمنى أن يصعد الهلال الى النهائي ليجدد آمال العرب في  الفوز باللقب ويتوج شقيقه التونسي الترجي باللقب الإفريقي حتى نضمن تواجد ثلاثة فرق  عربية في كأس العالم للأندية بالإمارات بعد تأكد مشاركة فريق الوحدة الإماراتي  بالدوري ويشارك بحسابات فريق البلد المضيف.


غبنا كعرب في البطولة السابقة بعد أن فشلت فرقنا في الفوز بدوري  القارتين الإفريقية والآسيوية واقتصر حضورنا على الأهلي الأماراتي الذي فشل في  تقديم وجه مشرف للكرة العربية.


عشنا أمس الأول قمة المتعة مع دوري أبطال أوروبا ومباراة القمة بين ريال  مدريد وميلانو الإيطالي والتي أثبت فيها البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أنه لا يقل  نجومية عن ميسي.



هناك من يكتب بطريقة خالف تذكر.



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كبدالحقيقة-مزمل أبو القاسم
الواضح ما فاضح وشرح المفهوم غلبة!!

 * ما أسهل تبرير الأخطاء  بالحديث عن الاستهداف!

 * وحديث الأخ أسامة عطا  المنان عن استهدافنا له وسعينا لحرق شخصيته غير مبرر، ولا  مقبول!

 * لا يمتلك مزمل وكالة سفر  تنافس وكالة تاكس المملوكة للأخ أسامة، وهو غير طامع في تولى منصب أمين مال  الاتحاد، ولم يترشح معه في دائرة واحدة للبرلمان، ولم يدخل معه في أي تعاملات مالية  أو تجارية تجعله يختلف معه أو يستهدفه!

 * رد الأخ أسامة يدين  الاتحاد، ولا يبرئه، فقد زعم أنه قدم (ميزانية تقديرية)، مع أن عنوان ما قدمه حمل  عبارة (تقرير مالي عن الفترة من 27/7 وحتى 5/10/2010) ولم يتطرق فيه لميزانية  تقديرية لفترة مقبلة بدليل أن البند الأول من التقرير تحدث عن (الإيرادات)، وتطرق  الثاني للمصروفات، وحدد قيمة العجز، وهوية من استدان منهم الاتحاد، وعلى رأسهم  أسامة نفسه، حيث أثبت أن له مديونية تبلغ 296 ألف جنيه!

 * فهل تم (تقدير) هذه  المديونية جزافاً؟

 * تفحصنا المستندات التي  قدمها أمين مال الاتحاد فوجدنا فيها ما يستحق العجب، وموسى الزومة  كمان!

 * ولنأخذ كمثال الخطاب المقدم  من الاتحاد للوزارة بخصوص الميزانية المطلوبة لتغطية نفقات مباراة السودان والكنغو  والبالغة 163 ألف جنيه (وقد ورد المبلغ المذكور برمته في تقرير أمين المال  للمجلس)!

 * حوى الخطاب المذكور تكاليف  استضافة المنتخب الكنغولي (47 ألف جنيه) وتكاليف الترحيل الداخلي (9 آلاف) وتذاكر  الحكام والمراقب وإقامتهم ونثرياتهم وترحيلهم (حوالي 40 ألف جنيه) بالإضافة إلى  كلفة إقامة المنتخب السوداني وترحيله ونثرياته (حوالي 64 ألف  جنيه)!

 * وتكرر الأمر نفسه في  الخطابات المقدمة للوزارة لتغطية نفقات مباراة منتخب الشباب أمام كينيا، ومباراة  منتخب الناشئين ضد تونس، حيث حوت المطالبة رصداً كاملاً لبنود الإعاشة والترحيل  والنريات وتكاليف استضافة الحكام وترحيلهم ونثرياتهم!

 * ومع ذلك أورد الأخ أسامة  مبلغ 98 ألف جنيه في بندٍ آخر من تقريره، وذكر أنه صرف على استضافة الحكام  والمراقبين ونثرياتهم وتذاكرهم، فهل دفع الاتحاد نثريات واستضافة وترحيل حكام  المباريات المذكورة مرتين؟

 * زعم الأخ أسامة أن سفر  المنتخبات الوطنية لم يتم عن طريق وكالة تاكس التي يمتلكها، وعاد وأكد أن الوكالة  دفعت أموال التذاكر!

 * فلماذا دفعت الوكالة ثمن  التذاكر طالما أن السفر لم يتم عبرها؟

 * هل أنشأها الأخ أسامة لتعمل  في مجال السفر والأعمال الخيرية ودعم الاتحادات والأندية  الكروية؟

 * هل يمكن أن يقبل أي عقل مثل  هذا الحديث الفطير؟

 * ولماذا تمول وكالة تاكس  الاتحاد العام أصلاً؟

 * نقول للأخ أسامة إننا لا  نستهدفه، وما كتبناه يمس معتصم لأنه رئيس الاتحاد، ويخص مجدي شمس الدين لأنه يمتلك  سلطة التصديق على الصرف منفرداً (حسب اللائحة المالية) كما يخص المجلس كله لأنه مرر  هذا التقرير الكارثي دون مساءلة، مثلما ظل صامتاً على فوضى الصرف المالي منذ  سنوات!

 * وقد انتقدنا من قبل موازنة  قدمها أمين المال السابق، فهل استهدفناه في شخصه أيضاً؟

 * والحقيقة تؤكد أن ما يحدث  في الاتحاد العام منذ سنوات من تبذير وصرف غير مرشد وفساد مالي ونهب مصلح ينبغي أن  يواجه بالحزم والشدة من كل الرياضيين الشرفاء.

 * ومن أوجب واجباتنا أن ننتقد  الاتحاد، ونسعى لإصلاح مسيرته، ونوضح أخطاءه سعياً إلى  تلافيها.

 * أوضح الأخ أسامة أن  الاجتماع الواحد لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام يكلف 20 ألف  جنيه!

 * هل يعقد في كوكب المريخ أم  على سطح القمر ليكلف هذا المبلغ الضخم؟

 * وكيف نقبل أن تفوق قيمة  اجتماع المجلس قيمة حفل زواج في أفخر صالات الأفراح  بالخرطوم؟

 * أيهما أولى بهذه الأموال  الطائلة؟

 * نشاط الصغار وأندية الممتاز  والملاعب واتحادات الهامش التي لا تملك قيمة شراء الكرات والشباك أم أعضاء المجلس  والجمعية؟

 * إذا كان اجتماع مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد يكلف عشرين ألف جنيه فمن مصلحة الكرة السودانية تعليق اجتماعات المجلس  نهائياً!

 * ختاماً نتساءل: لماذا أغفل  الأخ أسامة الحديث عن كيفية التصرف في دولارات الفيفا؟

 * الواضح ما فاضح وشرح  المفهوم غلبة!

 آخر  الحقائق

 * معظم الفواتير التي استشهد  بها الأخ أسامة مبدئية، وليس لها أي قيمة محاسبية يعتد  بها!

 * والبقية عبارة عن خطابات  موجهة من الاتحاد للوزارة لتغطية سفر ومعسكرات المنتخبات  الوطنية.

 * وقد تم إيراد قيمة هذه  المطالبات (بضبانتها) في تقرير أمين المال!

 * يصرفون قرابة خمسين ألف  جنيه شهرياً على الكهرباء والماء والشاي والبارد والطازج  والمعلب!

 * مع ضرورة مراعاة أن المبلغ  المذكور لم يغط كلفة الاجتماعات البالغة 52 ألف جنيه في  شهرين!

 * هذا ليس مالكم الخاص  لتبذروه بهذه الطريقة البشعة!

 * إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان  الشياطين!

 * استمرار الصرف بالطريقة  الحالية يعني شيئاً واحداً: قصور مشيدة وملاعب معطلة، ومواهب  موءودة!

 * هناك ملفات أخرى أكثر سخونة  وحساسية!

 * وعلى رأسها ملف المعدات  الرياضية المستوردة، وملف دولارات الفيفا وكيفية التصرف  فيها!

 * وملف النثريات اليومية،  وملف نثريات لجان المباريات الدولية!

 * وملف المبالغ التي كانت  تصرف بالكاش من اتحاد الخرطوم.

 * وملف خطابات المراجعات  العام بخصوص تعامل بعض قيادات الاتحاد العام مع أموال  الاتحاد!

 * لا تستمع لهمسات المغرضين  يا أسامة، نحن لا نستهدف الأشخاص!

 * التسيب المالي مسئولية  المجلس كله وليس أمين المال وحده.

 * وما لم ينصلح حال الاتحاد  لن نتوقف عن نقده.

 * تفاءلنا بالجديد، وخاب  أملنا.. حتى اللحظة على الأقل.

 * الديبة المغمور.. كسر شوكة  القرقور.

 * شهدت المباراة أحلى هدف  وأغلى انتصار!

 * لعبت الموردة بدفاع المنطقة  الكامل، لكن هدف راجي هز المنطقة وما جاورها!

 * السياسة اقتصاد، والرجال  مواقف، والكورة أقوان، والدوري نقاط، والأمل عطبرة!

 * لماذا تسند مباريات الهلال  لحكام دوليين وتسند مباريات المريخ لحكام مغمورين؟

 * ما سر هذا الخيار والفقوس  يا لجنة التحكيم المركزية؟

 * أمس أدار الدولي الفاضل  أبوشنب لقاء الهلال والأمل بمنتهى التميز.

 * فمتى يظهر الحكام الدوليون  في مباريات المريخ؟

 * حقق المريخ المهم وحصد  النقاط، وترك الزعل لسيد محمد صالح!

 * قال سيد: جئت لأنهزم من  المريخ، بالذمة ده كلام؟

 * وقال هناك أربعة لاعبين في  المريخ يستحقون الشطب!

 * ترى ماذا يستحق مدرب يخسر  أمام فريق يضم أربعة لاعبين يستحقون الشطب؟

 * أكد شريط اللقاء صحة هدفي  المريخ، كما أكد أن الشغيل احتك بمهاجم الموردة خارج الخط، فرمى الأخير نفسه داخل  المنطقة، وكان يستحق إنذاراً على التمثيل.

 * هدف راجي مزيج من الأنانية  والخداع، لأنه رفض التمرير للعجب وسدد من زاوية ضيقة، وخدع  الحارس!

 * أعاد الفهود الأمور إلى  نصابها الصحيح.

 * ولو لعبوا مع الهلال مثلما  لعبوا أمام الزعيم لهزموه بسهولة.

 * لما القطار صفر وقف..  بهرتني صورة عطبرة!

 * وفي الانتظار على المدار:  حوبة إبراهومة وأسنان التماسيح!

 * قال الحبيب أواب: الأمل  قادر على انتزاع التعادل من منتخب غانا لأنه تعادل مع الهلال الذي تعادل مع  غانا!

 * إذن عافية المنتخب من عافية  الفهود!

 * ولو لعب السوكرتا مع غانا  لفاز بهدفين، لأنه هزم الهلال الذي تعادل مع غانا!

 * إذن عافية المنتخب من عافية  حي العرب!

 * ولو لعب هلال كادوقلي مع  غانا لفاز بهدفين، لأنه هزم الهلال الذي تعادل مع غانا!

 * إذن عافية المنتخب من عافية  هلال كادوقلي!

 * سادومبا في المشمش ويوسف في  الطرف اليمين وديمبا في الدفاع ونقطتين في نهر عطبرة!

 * آخر خبر: مااااااو.. أخير  تختاو!

 

*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مشكور يا إيهاب على المجهود الكبير ومالك مكسل في موقعك http://ehabmohali.blogspot.com/
وأين الأخبار الفنية مافي لا هناك لا هنا؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

مشكور يا إيهاب على المجهود الكبير ومالك مكسل في موقعك http://ehabmohali.blogspot.com/
وأين الأخبار الفنية مافي لا هناك لا هنا؟




مافي كسل بس في شوية تحديث للموقع واحتمال الانتقال لموقع آخر
راجع صحيفة وهج الصفوة عدد اليوم
الف شكر يا ناصر
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*شايف وهج الصفوة هنا في جدة بتصدر احد واربعاء فقط؟ومختلفة عن البتصدر في السودان،والشباب ما قاعدين يعملوا ليها إسكان وينزلوها لينا بالمنتدى نحن المغتربين، وربنا يسهل ليك امور موقعك الجديد والقديم.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

شايف وهج الصفوة هنا في جدة بتصدر احد واربعاء فقط؟ومختلفة عن البتصدر في السودان،والشباب ما قاعدين يعملوا ليها إسكان وينزلوها لينا بالمنتدى نحن المغتربين، وربنا يسهل ليك امور موقعك الجديد والقديم.




في إتفاق انو يرسلو لينا العدد بشكل يومي من الايام الاجاية إنشالله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*في وجه الرياح-ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
تشكيل لجنة التسجيلات.. قرار موفق.. ولكن..!!

• لأول  مرة ومنذ وقت طويل جداً.. يستجيب مجلس المريخ للنداءات المتكررة بضرورة الإلتفات  المبكر لفترة الإنتقالات الرئيسية.. والعمل المبكر بتكوين لجنة التسجيلات التي يقع  عليها عبء رصد اللاعبين ومن ثم إجراء الإختبارات تمهيداً لدخول الكشف الأحمر..  بإصداره قرار تكوين لجنة التسجيلات.. وقد جاء القرار الذي أصدره مجلس المريخ في  إجتماعه أمس الأول بتكوين لجنة التسجيلات برداً وسلاماً علي جميع المريخاب في ظل  الحوجة الماسة للمريخ لإضافة لاعبين جدد سواء كانوا وطنيين أو أجانب لسد النقص الذي  يعانيه الفريق في كافة الخطوط.. والتعاقد مع محترفين يصنعون الفارق حقيقة وليس  أسماء كبيرة تضرر الفريق من التعاقد معها.. بل أن هذا القرار يؤكد أن مجلس المريخ  جاد فعلياً في العمل المبكر حتي يتجاوز أخطاء الماضي ومن ثم عدم الوقوع ضحية الدخول  المتأخر لفترة الإنتقالات.. وبالتالي يجد نفسه أمام قلة الخيارات المطروحة أمامه  والتي تجعله في سباق مع الزمن لسد النقص.. الشيء الذي يسهم في التعاقد مع لاعبين  دون إختبارات.. أو التأخر في طلب شهادات إنتقالهم الدولية.. والفترة ما بين موعد  صدور القرار أمس الأول البداية الفعلية لفترة الإنتقالات في منتصف ديسمبر المقبل..  قرابة الشهران.. وهي فترة كافية تماماً للعمل والرصد والتباحث.. وحتي علي مستوي  توفير الأموال اللازمة للتعاقدات القادمة.. وهو قرار يحسب للمجلس رغم الإنشغال  التام بحصاد نهاية الموسم وتوفير إحتياجات الفريق الآنية.. وتهيئة المناخ الملائم  لأهم فترات الموسم..!!
• اللجنة التي كونها المجلس من أعضاءه لقيادة العمل  الإداري الخاص بفترة التسجيلات.. ينتظرها عمل كبير ومجهود شاق للغاية.. خاصة وأنها  المرة الأولي منذ سبع سنوات يجد فيها مجلس المريخ نفسه مواجه بتوفير المال لمجابهة  إلتزامات هذه الفترة المهمة.. خاصة بعد إستقالة السيد جمال الوالي الذي كان يريح كل  المجالس التي ترأسها من هم توفير المكون المالي للتسجيلات.. رغم أن هذا لا ينكر  الدعم الذي قدمه بعض أعضاء هذه المجالس كلٌ حسب إستطاعته.. ولكن هذه المرة يبدو  الأمر مختلفاً تماماً.. لا سيما بعد أن أعلن الوالي ذات نفسه عقب إستقالته عن تكفله  بكافة مستحقات ومرتبات اللاعبين الأجانب بالإضافة للطاقم الألماني حتي نهاية  العام.. وهذا يعني بصريح العبارة إمكانية توقف دعم الرئيس المستقيل.. مما يدفع  المجلس للتحرك المبكر لجمع مال التسجيلات.. ويقيني أن الفترة وحتي بداية فترة  الإنتقالات في منتصف ديسمبر تمنح المجلس مساحة للتحركات.. ومن حسن حظ مجلس المريخ  أنه لن يجد أمامه سوي الإلتزام بالقادمين الجدد بعد أن تكفل الوالي بدفع مستحقات  أجانب الفريق حتي نهاية الموسم.. خاصة المحترفين.. فمرابط والمهدي بن ضيف الله  تنتهي إعارتهما بنهاية الموسم.. ولا أظن أن هناك إتجاه للتجديد لهما.. اللهم إلا  إذا رأي كروجر غير ذلك.. ويبدو النفطي ذات نفسه داخل دائرة عدم التجديد.. ليبقي هو  الوحيد الذي له مستحقات بطرف المجلس عن باقي فترته والمحددة بعامين إذا قُدر له  الإستمرار.. فيما سيكمل لاسانا فترة العامين بنهاية ديسمبر.. أما رمزي فلا زال  الوضع ضبابياً حوله خاصة بعد أن تردد أن هناك شرطاً مضمناً في عقده مع المريخ يمنحه  حق فسخ التعاقد بعد مضي سة أشهر..!!
• ورغم سعادتي بهذا القرار.. إلا أنه لم يكن  قراراً مكتملاً.. فالقرار في شكله وشقه لهو إدراي بحت بإشراف لجنة الكرة المكونة من  الضباط الأربعة إلي جانب عدد من أعضاء المجلس علي قيادة التسجيلات.. ولم يتطرق  المجلس لأي لجنة فنية.. رغم أنه ترك الخيار للجنة التسجيلات بالإستعانة من تراه  مناسباً من أبناء المريخ.. ولا أريد إستباق الأحداث.. ولكن تكوين لجنة فنية مصغرة  كان سيعطي هذا القرار بعداً آخراً.. لا سيما وأن المجلس بدأ فعلياً في تطبيق قراره  بتجديد التعاقد مع الألماني مايكل كروجر لعامين قادمين.. وكروجر بالطبع إذا تم  التجديد له لن ينفصل عن اللجنة الفنية أو الرأي الفني الذي أقصده.. هو ومساعده جمال  أبوعنجة.. ولكن وجب القول أن هناك الكثير من أبناء المريخ من الفنيين وقدامي  اللاعبين كان يجب إصدار قرار سريع بضمهم للجنة التسجيلات.. خاصة وأن هناك من قام من  تلقاء نفسه برصد عدد من اللاعبين الوطنيين توطئة لعرضهم علي مجلس المريخ.. وأكاد  أجزم أن تكوين لجنة فنية مصغرة إلي جانب مدرب الفريق ومساعده سيساعد اللجنة  الإدارية كثيراً.. فالتسجيلات ليس عملية إبدال فقط.. فهناك إحلال.. وهذا يعني إخضاع  كل الفريق لدراسة كاملة من كل الجوانب وتحديد الإحتياجات وفق ذلك.. ووضعها أمام  المجلس لتنفيذها حرفياً.. لأن المريخ بالفعل يحتاج إلي لمثل هذه الدراسة حتي تتم  عمليتي الإحلال والإبدال وفق ما يحتاجه الفريق.. وبالتالي تكون مرضية للجميع ودون  أي محاولات لإبقاء لاعب علي حساب الآخر.. فالبقاء للأفضل الذي يضيف للفريق ولا يخصم  منه مهما كان مستواه أو إسمه.. فالمريخاب إكتووا كثيراً من نار النتائج المحبطة  التي حققها الفريق في الموسمين الماضيين.. وخاصة الموسم الحالي الذي شهد سوءاً  غريباً في النتائج.. خاصة علي المستوي الخارجي..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• إعادة  قيد كلتشي.. وعودة الباشا بعد إنتهاء إعارته.. ومطالبة كروجر بإعادة الحارسين أكرم  الهادي وحافظ أحمد.. تعني قطع شوط كبير في الإحتياجات الفنية..!!
• مازدا..  إبراهومة.. فاروق جبرة.. بإعتبارهم من أبناء المريخ الذين يتولون تدريب أندية في  الممتاز وجودهم مهم جداً في اللجنة الفنية.. بالإضافة لبقية أبناء المريخ الذين  يتولون تدريب أندية أخري.. أو المراقبين لدوري الدرجات المختلفة..!!
• علي صعيد  التفاوض مع المحترفين ووضع خيارات متعددة.. أتمني أن تسعي لجنة التسجيلات في إضافة  قطب المريخ الأخ طارق سيد علي المعتصم الذي يتمتع بعلاقات دولية واسعة مع عدد كبير  من وكلاء ووكالات اللاعبين.. خاصة وأنه بدأ فعلياً في رصد عدد من اللاعبين المميزين  صغار السن لوضعهم أمام اللجنة ومن ثم التقرير بشأنهم..!!
• طارق المعتصم  بالإضافة لعلاقاته الممتدة هذه.. يمتلك حرية الحركة والإتصالات دون تكليف خزانة  المريخ مليماً.. فضلاً عن قدرته الفائقة علي التفاوض.. وإمكانية مساهمته المادية في  دعم اللجنة مالياً..!!
• وأتمني أيضاً إستفادة لجنة التسجيلات من بعض أبناء  المريخ المداومين علي متابعة كل الدوريات وبخاصة الأفريقية أو الأفارقة الذين  يلعبون في أندية الشمال الأفريقي.. والطلب منهم مد اللجنة لكل الترشيحات.. خاصة وأن  أغلبهم أعضاء في منتديات المريخ المختلفة علي الشبكة العنكبوتية..!!
• في خضم  الإهتمام بالألماني مايكل كروجر.. تناسي الجميع المجهودات المقدرة التي قام بها  مساعده جمال أبوعنجة.. والتفاهم الواضح والكبير بينهما..!!
• كيغن تولي المهمة  في أحرج الظروف.. وسلّم كروجر تقارير وافية عن فترته بني عليها الألماني خطته..  ويكفي أن حديث كروجر المتكرر عن سوء لياقة لاعبي المريخ كانت نتاج ملاحظة جمال  أبوعنجة.. قبل أن يكتشفها كروجر ويعمل علي رفع معدلاتها..!!
• أبوعنجة علي قناعة  راسخة بأن كروجر يعتبر المدرب الأجنبي الأفضل من بين المدربين الذين عملوا في  الفترات السابقة.. وأن كروجر قادر علي إحداث التغيير المنشود.. وهذا أسهم بقدر كبير  في زيادة مساحات التفاهم بينهما..!!
• ما أخذه فريق الأمل العطبرواي من المريخ  باليمين.. منحه أياه بالشمال بتعادله مع الهلال أمس بإستاد عطبرة.. ليتسبب فهود  الشمال في جعل القمة متعادلة تماماً في عدد خسارة النقاط..إذ خسر كل فريق حتي هذه  اللحظة ثماني نقاط بالهزيمة مرتين والتعادل مرة..!!
• الأمل العطبرواي يستحق لقب  الحصان الأسود للدورة الثانية.. بنجاحه في جمع عدد كبير من النقاط.. قفز به من  مؤخرة الترتيب بنهاية الدورة الأولي.. إلي فريق ينافس بقوة لإحتلال أي من المركزين  الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للتنافس الأفريقي..!!
• العطبرواي حقق في الدورة الأولي  عشر نقاط من ثلاثة عشرة مباراة.. وفي الدورة الثانية ومن ثماني مباريات حقق ثمانية  عشر نقطة.. وهذا يؤكد التصاعد الواضح في مستوي الفريق.. وإذا سار الفريق علي هذا  المنوال فإن المركز الثالث من نصيبه لا محاله..!!
• الأمل يستحق الإشادة  الخاصة.. لأنه الفريق الوحيد الذي نجح حتي الآن في إقتناص أربعة نقاط من القمة داخل  إستاد عطبرة..!!
• الأمل أشعل المنافسة علي لقب الممتاز.. بدخول القمة لنهائي  الممتاز متعادلين في النقاط.. هذا إذا إفترضنا كسبهما ما تبقي من مباريات قبل  مباراة التتويج..!!
• مباركة كل المريخاب(إلا من أبي) لمبادرة(السوبر).. خاصة  كبار المريخ ورموزه.. يعني أنها تسير للأمام نحو تحقيق لم الشمل  المريخي..!!
 

*

----------


## الصفوى

*لك الشكر الجزيل ايهاب
*

----------


## الصفوى

*كروجر: نتيجة مباراة الهلال لا تهمني.. ومحاربتي بعض اللاعبين موجودة على صفحات الصحف فقط


أكد الألماني مايكل كروجر مدرب المريخ في تصريحات للصدى عبر الهاتف من ألمانيا أن تعادل الهلال أمام الأمل عطبرة لا يعنيه وقال: أنا مدرب المريخ ويجب علي الاهتمام بفريقي وتطوير قدراته، وأضاف: في النهاية السباق مفتوح بين العملاقين للحصول على لقب الدوري والفريق الأفضل سيتوج بالبطولة، علينا تحضير أنفسنا لمباريات صعبة وإذا كنا جادين في التتويج بالبطولة علينا أن ننتصر على كل المنافسين ونفى المدرب الألماني محاربة بعض اللاعبين في الفريق وأفاد أنه يتعامل مع نجوم الفرقة الحمراء بطريقة جيدة وباعتبار أنه مدرب الفريق وقال: على العكس علاقتي مع كل اللاعبين جيدة وهناك تواصل بيننا، أنا مدرب الفريق ومن الطبيعي أن أختار العناصر التي أرى أنها أكثر جاهزية ويمكنها تنفيذ المطلوب منها وقيادة الفريق للفوز.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ياس المنا

ناس بويا شربوا الموية 

الخميس, 21 أكتوبر 2010 06:53 


0 لم يترك الفهود مجالا للفصاحة الزرقاء والتهليل بالصدارة والتي ضربوا لها الطار حتى طارت وستطير ومن دون عودة بعون الله.

0 رد الأمل على العنتريات والتصريحات الخنفشارية وأعاد الوصيف لمكانه الطبيعي وكشف حقيقة فريق المقبرة من دون مكياج أو بدرة.

0 عمار مرق شكلو كان زعلان شديد فوقف لهم بالمرصاد وكتم أنفاس سا سا وجعله تائها ولافي صينية في إستاد عطبرة.

0 مهند أظنوا شايت في القمر ما في مرمى الأمل .. وكل مرة من وراءه جماهير الفهود تغني فوق .. فوق وصيفنا فوق.

0 مشكلة الوصيف الكبيرة أمس غياب الرزق والحظ ونوعا ما دعم الحكم وصدق من قال لو غاب الحظ لما نال الوصيف أي لقب.

0 في ملعب الفهود غاب الرزق فغابت الأهداف وظهر الضعف في القدرات والمهارات والكرة يا تمشي القمر يا بين يدي محمد أدم الحارس الخطر.

0 الفاضل أبو شنب أدار المباراة بمستوى طيب ولكن كان عليه إنذار اللاعبين يوسف محمد لاعتدائه على لاعب الأمل من الخلف ولسا .. سا .. سو بسبب التمثيل.

0 ونزاهة الفاضل نموذج للمباريات الخالية من المجاملات المؤثرة التي تساعد الوصيف الذي يطلق عليه نادي الحكام ليكسب نقاط بالمجان.

0 جمهور الأمل هتف عقب المباراة ناس بويا شربوا الموية ومعاه أملاح تروية هدية منهم  للمحلي داخل عطبرة زادا للرحلة المنتظرة للعاصمة التونسية من باب الوطنية وكده.

0 الفهود رفعوا بالأمس الستار عن مسرحية التضخيم في المقبرة وأبطالها الفوالة وعناوينهم المستفزة والمسيئة لزعيم البلد.

0 وقدموا مسرحية بطلها ماو وفي أخر مشهد يرفع يده من بعيد ويلوح بها لمدرب الوصيف الصربي ويقول له يا ميشو .. شاو.

0 إزعاج وضوضاء طوال الفترة الماضية ومنذ ثنائية العرب والفوالة يواصلون العرض استهزاء وتهكم وتجريح في السيد المريخ.

0 ما ظنوا أبدا إن البويا ستعيد ذكرى اللخويا وتعلن عن نهاية العنتريات وتصرف الأنظار لما يفيد فريقها ويتركوا الزعيم في حاله.

0 رمضان في الاستديو التحليلي كل كلمتين والثالثة  عن المريخ .. ويكتر من الصريخ .. يا جماعة التعادل رفع معنويات المريخ.

0 واحد من الصفوة حملني أمانة وطلب مني أن أقول لآخونا رمضان بنرفع معنوياتنا برانا والحمد الله انتهينا من فيلم تصنيف أبطال غانا.

0 ضاعت النقاط وبدأ البحث عن سجلات الأهداف للزوغان من الوصافة ولكن ما أظن في طريقة لا كبرى في المدينة ولا بويا في معدية.

0 ستكون بعون الله بداية النهاية والاستمرار في الانحدار للهاوية وتصدق رؤية صلاح إدريس للاستفتاء بتوجه البطولة جنوبا.

0 جنوبيا مواها ولا علاقة للموا بالمدرب ماو ولا مدرب نيل الحصاحيصا أبراهومة ولا علاقة للبلدورز بكارو ديمبا.

0 وليدرك الأرباب بأن الزعيم يعرف جيدا ان عليه تحقيق البطولة بعرقه وجهده ومن دون الاستعانة بصديق كما يفعل غيره.

0 عرقلة وبهدلة والتالي أكثر إثارة كهذا تقول قرائن الأحوال وشواهد المقبرة. 

رئاسة الفريق لبعثة مدني

0 ظل الأخ الفريق عبد الله يولي فريق الكرة جل اهتمامه ويرافقه في كل المباريات الأخيرة بالولايات وهاهو يتصدى مرة أخرى لقيادة بعثة مدني.

0 قيادة الفريق عبد الله للبعثة الحمراء في مثل هذه المواجهات الصعبة تمثل دافعا كبيرا وحافزا قويا للاعبين لعبور المحطات الصعبة والعودة بالنقاط كاملة.

0 وأصبحت الصفوة تتفاءل برئاسة الفريق عبد الله لبعثات الولايات وذلك من واقع النجاح الذي تحقق بمرافقته للفريق الي كسلا والشرق.

0 ما يبذله الفريق عبد الله من جهد ومتابعة رغم الأعباء الكبيرة ومشغولياته يستحق الدعم والمساندة من الجميع الذين قلبهم على النادي ويرجون له التوفيق في البطولة.

0 مباراة الفريق التي أقترب موعدها مع سيد الأيتام صعبة ولن تكون سهلة وليس أمام الزعيم خيار فيها غير الفوز وكسب الثلاث نقاط.

0 ونتوقع أن ينعكس الاهتمام الإداري بالمباراة في التحضيرات الفنية وحرص اللاعبين لبلوغ أقصى مراحل الاستعداد البدني والمعنوي.

عصير الكلام

0 ظللنا نتقبل الشكاوي مرارا وتكرار من الصفوة حول سياسة قناة قوون.

0 جماهير المريخ تحتج على أساليب السخرية والتهكم الزرقاء.

0 وحجب ردهم  على تلك الإساءات التي لا تحترم الكيان.

0 كثرة الشكوى تدل على غياب فلترة الرسائل المسيئة للمريخ.

0 بهذه الطريقة ستعلن الصفوة مقاطعة رسمية للقناة.

0 وبدلا أن يهدر بعض مشجعي الأزرق مالهم في رسائل السخرية والتجريح من المريخ.

0 عليهم أن يخصصوها لمدح فريقهم.

0 الغالبية الزرقاء تعتقد أن إساءة المريخ تبدل واقعها.

0 وتحول الصفر لرقم صحيح.

0 الشعور بالدونية مشكلة.

0 دونية وصلت الأسماء.

0 التحركات باتت الأخيرة مكشوفة.

0 والأهداف معلومة.

0 ولن يصح إلا الصحيح.

0 الفواتير تتخذ مجال جديد.

0 وكان الله في عون المريخ.

0 مرق أقتص وأنتقم.

0 النيل في انتظار الفيضان.

0 الصورة باتت واضحة والضعف لا يحتاج لإضاءة.

0 بداية النهاية ولكل نهاية بداية.

0 رفعت الصحف وجفت أقلام الفوالة.

0 ماو قال وروني روني.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*دبابيس ود الشريف

الخميس, 21 أكتوبر 2010 06:46 


سفر حارس المرمى رمزي صالح نرجو الا يكون مرتبطا بمفاوضات نادي حرس الحدود معه.

بدأ الاعلام يتحدث عن خلافات بين كروجر وعدد من اللاعبين.

كروجر تحدث مع كريم النفطي باسلوب غير مقبول وامام جماهير مباراة مريخ موردة.

الجماهير وكذلك الصحافة الرياضية لا يحتملان اي اخفاق في المريخ والان فاز المريخ على الموردة ولم يسلم جهازه الفني ولا لاعبيه من الهجوم الشرس ولا ندري كيف كان يكون الحال لو خسر المريخ امام الموردة.

تقوم القيامة اذا خسر المريخ او تعادل رغم ان المريخ فريق لكرة القدم والخسارة واردة في مباريات كرة القدم ولم يخلق بعد الفريق الذي لا يخسر.

الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى رئيس النادي يقود بنفسه بعثة المريخ المتجهة إلى مدني صباح الثلاثاء المقبل برافو.

على رابطة مشجعي المريخ المركزية ان تجهز البصات لنقل الجماهير إلى مدني صباح الاربعاء لمؤازرة الزعيم في معركته امام الاهلي مدني.

مجلس المريخ فرغ من تكوين لجنة للتسجيلات برئاسة عبد الله حسن عيسى وما نرجوه من اللجنة ان تستعين ببعض كشافي الملاعب المداومين على حضور مباريات الدوري بمختلف الدرجات بالنسبة للتسجيلات المحلية وان تحاول الاستعانة بخبراء افارقة بالنسبة لتسجيلات الاجانب وفي الخبراء الافارقة نجد المدرب الكبير محمد حسن نقد المتابع جيدا لنشاط كرة القدم في القارة السمراء.

الجماهير تتمنى مشاهدة هيثم طمبل ومهدي ضيف الله امام الاهلي مدني.

تمرين المريخ امس الاول ركز على اللياقة فقط ولم يسمح لاي لاعب بملامسة الكرة.

المريخ لم ينتظر هزيمة الهلال في عطبرة امس ولا ينتظر هزيمة الهلال في المباريات القادمة وسيسعى وبقوة لاحراز الانتصارات في كل مبارياته المتبقية بما فيها مباراته امام الهلال.

ابعدوا مهاجم المريخ الجديد ياسر الديبة من الاعلام ومطلوب من الديبة نفسه الابتعاد عن الاعلام والتركيز على التمارين.

المدرب كروجر يؤمن ايمان قاطع بالنجم سعيد السعودي ولا يفرط فيه ابدا.

سعيد السعودي كمان لاعبا اساسيا في المنتخب الوطني في عهد المدرب الانجليزي قسطنطين وبعد عودة مازدا لتدريب المنتخب تم ابعاده وسفرض نفسه ويعود للمنتخب.

مصعب عمر نرجو ان يراجع حساباته في بنك الدوري الممتاز فالمباريات القادمة لا تحتمل اي تراخ.

جماهير الهلال اصيبت باحباط شديد بعد ان احتلال الصفاقسي المركز الثاني في مجموعته وبعد ان علمت بغياب تسعة من الاساسيين في الصفاقسي عن مباراته امام الفتح الرباطي المغربي.

حقيقة تاريخ الهلال مع الاندية التونسية تاريخ مهبب.

نقول لجماهير الهلال فريق الفتح الرباطي المغربي اصعب من الصفاقسي.

وحيد زمانه وفريد عصره النجم الكبير هيثم مصطفى يقود الهلال امام الصفاقسي التونسي.

اذا لم يراجع الهلال خط دفاعه سيتعب كثيرا امام الصفاقسي.

نحن لا نحرض اي لاعب على التمرد ولكن نقول من حق عبد الحميد السعودي ان يبقى في منزله طالما انه لا يشارك في المباريات.

عبد الحميد السعودي موجود ويقوم الجهاز الفني باشراك لاعبي خط الوسط كمهاجمين في المباريات فماذا يعني هذا.

احد الزملاء يهاجم في النجم الكبير كريم النفطي دون اي مبرر.

النفطي لا يستطيع ان يؤدي بامتياز في كل المباريات لان الجهاز الفني يترصده.

الاف الدولارات ضاعت هدرا في تسجيل هيثم مرابط.

اين وصلت مسرحية الوفاق المزعوم الذي تتبناه صحيفة السوبر.

طبعا لا اقرأ صحيفة السوبر وعلمت ان الذي يقود عملية الوفاق المزعوم هو صديقي حافظ خوجلي وليس الكاتب الجديد الفرحان ابوبكر عابدين، وحافظ خوجلي تابع للتجمع الام درماني ومعارض بشدة لجمال الوالي لذلك لا يملك حق الحديث عن وفاق ناهيك من قيادة مبادرة.

بالمناسبة حافظ خوجلي شديد الولاء لمعارضي الوالي.

يا صديقي حافظ خوجلي خليك راكز مع التجمع.

ربي يعدل ليك سبيلك وكل مناي في الكون عديلك ونهاية الخير مصيرك.

آخر دبوس:                         

الذين طالبوا بتجديد العقد مع كروجر فورا بدأ الهجوم الشرس عليه ولا ندري ماذا يحدث قبل نهاية الموسم.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## غندور

*كوكتيل دسم من الاخبار..
مشكور ايهاب
*

----------

